# Formamide Synth from Ammonium formate?



## btcboss2022 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello,

Everywhere I can read that Formamide+H2O is produced heating Ammonium formate but no data about temp, time, yield...

Anyone could guide me please?

Thanks.


----------



## William Dampier

in situ with Leuckart reaction at 190*C with gradual heating


----------

